# Solaris default password



## Armed Nuke

Just installed solaris. didn't key in a password for my username. it is wanting me to log in for the first time but it won't take a blank password field. what is the default?


----------



## wmorri

Take a look at the last post from this thread. It has some good ideas to try too.

Cheers!


----------

